# The Car Company - do they have a "shopfront"?



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

The one in the Maryland Industrial Estate – I drove past this at the weekend but didn’t want to get out and disturb the guys who seemed hard at work washing a car out the front. From the outside it just looks like a warehouse type space with what looks like ‘garage’ facilities on the inside, although there could be a shop-front type area through at the back like at Procar.

I usually get my stuff from Procar but would be nice to see what products other places have to offer beyond what’s on their website. Maybe even the guys from the Car Company might be along themselves to advise?



Thanks,

R.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=347610


----------

